# playing around with 1" scale



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if this is the section to place this. maybe under roadbed.









I have no idea where it will go, but its for my riding mower.
Yes 4 3/4" with 5/8" rail











few sections are done, the grandkids are staying over tonight so I wonder what they will think???

Now "grade is" 1% grade is 1 ft per every 100 ft ,right???


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the track gauge, 5"?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap!!!!! You're building a GRR mecca! Pretty soon you're gonna need to pave the parking lot and put in a ferris wheel.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By Andre Anderson on 10 Sep 2011 02:31 PM 
What is the track gauge, 5"? 
Should be 4.75" gauge for 1" scale


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hook, line and sinker!!!









I love it when a diabolical plot actually comes to together. Hey Dwight!??


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, 1% is 1ft/100ft.

Keep in mind that if you are going to be laying a permanent track, there are many things to consider:


-Grade (1-2% is normal, 3-4% is a steep grade, 4%+ is shay only for the most part)
-Ballast (something that will lock your ties in and not allow your track to move)
-Rail joints (you should have a small gap between rails for expansion)
-Facilities (are you going to run steam, you will need water and an elevated area to work on your engine)
-Unloading facilities (are you going to be a private track or invite others to visit)

I could go on, but I think you got the idea


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I never allow visitors. 
just joking. 
I will make a 30ft radious loop for the grandkids and me to make trains that will work on it. 
The club in Goehner has all the above. 
Keep it simple 
Just something different to do. 
I did start to walk it off heading to the south yard. but the grade would be really bad and I would have to sale lots of G to pay for it. 
RLD is sending me what rail he has in stock to get rid of it. 

I will go from there. 
Maybe Sunday I can stack out an area and see what the elevation is.

The kids are here now and they are playing on the screening pile.

No photos till tomorrow, My granddaughter drove the lawn tractor and Dakta loaded empty buckets in the trailor.
wife is not into getting photos. tomorrow I will pack and water the sub base. I used a string line to grade it the way I wanted to.
Even I can't wait to ride on it.

I need to be getting ready for the open house tho.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh No! PLEASE don't go over to the DARK SIDE!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 10 Sep 2011 03:12 PM 
Hook, line and sinker!!!









I love it when a diabolical plot actually comes to together. Hey Dwight!??









Realin' him in. Get the net ready.

Dual gauge??


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking Great Marty, I'm going to be laying some 3" track in my small back yard. Wish I had your lot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 10 Sep 2011 03:12 PM 
Hook, line and sinker!!!









I love it when a diabolical plot actually comes to together. Hey Dwight!??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well we got some done last night and this morning.










need to take the dips out . 40ft.
I even know which structure will be built for track side. this winter


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

So one has to ask, are you going to build everything 15% oversize on the 1" scale to keep the same "look" as the 1:29 has on gauge 1 track.... ??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, we all know you use concrete roadbed in G. What are your roadbed materials and techniques for 1" scale? 

Also, I'm guessing not using concrete... 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good Marty.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok 

I'm confused as usual. 

Isn't 1" scale like 3 times bigget than 1/29? 

If so, are you building a 1" scale narrow gauge? 

Will this be a rider? 

With all the room you have, I would want a train the kids could ride.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By rlvette on 11 Sep 2011 11:07 AM 
ok 

I'm confused as usual. 

Isn't 1" scale like 3 times bigget than 1/29? 

If so, are you building a 1" scale narrow gauge? 

Will this be a rider? 

With all the room you have, I would want a train the kids could ride. 


1" Scale means that there is 1" for every 12" in real life.

1/29 means there is 1" for every 29" in real life (keep in mind that 1/29 is actually a bit oversized for 45mm track, 1/32 is proper for scale standard gauge)


So 1" scale is 2.6 times as big as G scale (1/32)


1" scale, or 4.75" gauge is commonly used as ride on (although very small in my opinion for ground usage) - many clubs use it as an elevated track and ride side saddle.


3' Narrow gauge for 4.75" gauge track would be about 1.6" scale


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HaBi Farm on 10 Sep 2011 07:11 PM 
Oh No! PLEASE don't go over to the DARK SIDE!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a rider, but smaller than the typical 1-1/2" scale... it's a bit harder to balance on them, and you need outriggers for feet.. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok so it's a rider. Is that high line part of the rider track? 

Seems pretty high for little kids if it's hard to balance on.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Randy, 
That high line on the right is his new live steam track, I think. The rider is earth bound. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just came in and completed 50ft this weekend. 
I plan to follow all the methods and spects from the "local club" 1.5 hours away. they have been around for along time. 
they free float the track on and in limestone screenings which I can buy by the ton.
I can build and run stuff there. 
I think for the grand kids stuff i will build it as tho this is 3ft narrow gauge. So when they get older it will work fine for them. 
My grandson was telling his parnets all about it when they picked him up. 









hard to see with the sun
basic oval
As for the tipping ness of this size. And after spending a day at the park, I don't think its an issue. 
Its a size I can carry the cars and even the kids can rerail a car. 

Now I have to wait for more rail from Robby and get more ties made. And buy a buttload of screws.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you make it narrow gauge, then 4-3/4" gauge will be 1.5" scale, if I am not mistaken. 

Sounds very cool, the bigger size cars, on narrow gauge track, so you can have tighter curves/longer locos. 

What is the first loco you want to get/make Marty? 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Next thing we will know is Marty will be telling us he has discovered the 1" Dolls House industry for his scale figures and details. Lots and lots of them.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Sep 2011 03:46 PM 
If you make it narrow gauge, then 4-3/4" gauge will be 1.5" scale, if I am not mistaken. 

Sounds very cool, the bigger size cars, on narrow gauge track, so you can have tighter curves/longer locos. 

What is the first loco you want to get/make Marty? 

Greg Greg,

I believe if Marty is going for 3 foot narrow gauge on 4.75 gauge track (which I assume he would be doing), that would be a shade under 1.6"/ft. Actually 1.583"ft.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go Marty. Great loco to start with and easy to build. #50 of the D&RGW of about 1950.










A real nice 3 foot gauge narrow gauge loco and a couple of high side gons and a shorty caboose!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So glad you started already, Marty!! Eric is way behind!!! You don't even need a dozer now....! Great time your having there, and all those sidewalk supervisors to cheer Grandpa on..!! 

I'm glad there is a "ride-on" in my area already, hehe!! 

Dirk, DMS Ry


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

So, the million dollar question: Are you going to make your own switches?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks pretty good Marty

is it done YET?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I cannot believe this is happening! Where will it go?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done yet?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmm... I wonder if he will let JJ or me near it?????


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I can just see Stan and JJ chasing each other around and around both thinking there in the front and the other is trying to run over them. 

Marty, I know you and the grandkids will have a great time on your new RR. Something they will never forget.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hoping one of my "buds" from here would call or drop by. Robby says the rail is on its way. 
I just picked up more stone for the last of the walls. (I hope)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't let JJ near a boiler under pressure!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Sep 2011 04:45 PM 
I was hoping one of my "buds" from here would call or drop by. Robby says the rail is on its way. 
I just picked up more stone for the last of the walls. (I hope) Marty,

What rail are you using? Aluminum rail by Accucraft for their 1.5"/ft. stuff? Are you treating the wood ties to prevent rot? Are you spiking the rail to the ties or using short deck screws to fasten the rail? 

There is absolutely nothing like watching the kids RIDE their own trains!!! It will really be very difficult wiping the BIG grin off your face.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty,


Looks as if you're putting the aluminum rail directly on pressure treated ties. The chemicals used for pressure treating these days will attack aluminum. Adirondack Live Steamers tackles this problem by using plastic tie plates and stainless steel screws when securing rails to the ties. Just a thought before you get too far.


Llyn
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point Llyn 
I started out using roof metal screws, then tried a box of regular screws. 
need to check tomorrow 

Gary screws, me no spiky


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Sep 2011 07:16 PM 
Good point Llyn 
I started out using roof metal screws, then tried a box of regular screws. 
need to check tomorrow 

Gary screws, me no spiky Very cool Marty. I used short deck screws for the portable 7 1/2" gauge track at my home many years ago. Worked great!


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Looks like I beat you by 38 years. Completed it & ran it first time in late 1972. Only trouble is now my body won't bend to get down that far. So it is Gauge one from here on out. It still runz like a Deer, I am somewhat slower.*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You da' man Larry!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, now we just sit and wait for a train.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the dog is bringing you something to sit on whole you wait...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 15 Sep 2011 12:08 PM 
OK, now we just sit and wait for a train.









I love the crossbucks you have in place.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a big lolly pop.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I miss figured, I guess there is only 80ft total with the box that came today. box says 14 pieces, but only 10 8ft rails. not sure why??? 

maybe I will build an "eggliner" for this ,,,,NOT!!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe I will build an "eggliner" for this ,,,,NOT!!!!Whatever you build, I'm sure it will have Union Pacific on the side.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just found out that the manu. is out of stock of rail. 
Robby/ Kidmans I have checked with , any other dealers who have about 100ft in stock of rail (200 single rail) and joiners. 
bummer dude!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Whose rail are you using?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary
Accu's rail

finished the last for now, filled in the low spots with dirt from the retaining wall extra.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

You are moving out rather smartly. When's the gold spike ceremony??


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 Sep 2011 04:07 PM 








Gary
Accu's rail

finished the last for now, filled in the low spots with dirt from the retaining wall extra.


Lookin' great Marty! What's the radius at this point?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 16 Sep 2011 04:18 PM 
You are moving out rather smartly. When's the gold spike ceremony?? Smartly indeed Bob. But.........you do NEED two locomotives for the ceremony, right?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 16 Sep 2011 05:42 PM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 16 Sep 2011 04:18 PM 
You are moving out rather smartly. When's the gold spike ceremony?? Smartly indeed Bob. But.........you do NEED two locomotives for the ceremony, right?


Yes indeed. I am thinking about a second set of trucks for my CliShay project.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding! Sounds like good ole military expediency to me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

some how I misunderstood. Accu does have some in stock and will be shipping next week. I think?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As I mentioned to you before Marty you could have had some 10 ft aluminum rail that was close at hand and also some aluminum tie plates. along with the rail joints. You missed the boat. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

that was way back, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly, I am surpised that more folks are not doing 1" scale/5" gauge stuff in the US more, there is quite a following in the UK. Makes for easier work than 1.5", but I don't think you can ride behind your loco in a bass boat chair as is popular here with 7.25", so maybe that is why? 

http://www.rideonrailways.co.uk/page40.html


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good site, In my searches UK sites is what I found the most of and lots of items made.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, 1" and 3/4" did have a following in the US, but in the last 50 or so years has really fallen back. There are a few "smaller scale" builders in the US, but they are a minority Marty. 

This site has some stuff, I have e-mailed the guy with some 3/4" questions a couple years ago regarding an older model owned by the family, but never got a reply tho: 

http://www.friendsmodels.com/homeandlatestnews.html 

Looking foward to more pix!!


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

In my opinion, and an opinion it is, I would have to say there are a few factors that contribute to the US having fewer small scales, and more larger scales.

#1 - I believe it is simply easier for clubs in the US to acquire larger amounts of land required for 7.25/7.5" + gauges than in Europe. (The club I am in had our 20 acres given to us by a local park under some terms)


#2 - I believe that given the amount of land, people prefer a large train that can be more easily operated from on the train itself. (Our club has some 3.5" and 4.75" on elevated, and riding side saddle is tough for long periods of time)


One of my favorit railroads in the Mill Creek Central (http://millcreekcentral.com/). I don't know if it would be possible to build a railroad like that using a smaller gauge.


However, I believe anyone can have as much fun as they allow themselves to on any gauge or scale. Just look at the 45mm crowd, you cant even ride behind a 45mm engine (even if it has the power to pull you  ).

It all falls down to preference and what you grow to be accustomed to. I believe all people that enjoy trains will appreciate and enjoy a model train no matter the scale.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

started working on my first switch, doing it alittle different than normal










Next to the 45mm it looks big..

then the grandkids came over to prep for the rest of the line and they had to play with a homemade car.









OK , next










lots of fun. More details later. I have enough rail to finish the loop.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding Marty!









Now who had the bigger grin? The kids OR grandpa?









Nice looking switch.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You trying to do as a spring frog Marty? Later RJD


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Gary, it's time for Marty to change his logo: "Is it "REAL" or just 1:12th"


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 02 Oct 2011 06:07 PM 
Hey Gary, it's time for Marty to change his logo: "Is it "REAL" or just 1:12th" 
Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty.......... That is just great.









I'm sure JJ wil be just as excited and have as much fun riding as the grandkids....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty - Nice looking switch you got there! How many more? 



Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres a close up of the switch










I simply cut away the main rail low enough for the flange to roll through.











On the points I did not want to do a bunch of grinding so I routered out 1/8" space to allow the 3/4 steel to aline with the 5/8 rail
Just need to get the bar installed.

I saw this done on another site for 1.5" scale. I thought ,why not.
as of tonight , I'm about 24 ft from finishing the loop.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the pic is not that good. From what I see it's an accident looking for a happening. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks nekid without the wing rail....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought about that wing rail, thanks RJ for your vote of confidence. 
We'll see , I like tring different things. 

they glide through just fine no even when I try to push them one way or another.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey 

we just conected the loop of track tonight. 

I have the steel for my first car and the peddle car. 

so I think I have around $1200 in my "might do this project" so far. 



I also have my first switch done. not installled yet. 

wanted to make sure I had enough rail for the loop first. 



I just wish i would have stained the ties dark. 

OH well. 

photos later 

Marty


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's probably not too late to stain the ties Marty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As dry as it is out, I probably can.
heres a ride on car I copied from the clubs , 40ft









I am tring to make inner changable frames so I can make nicer bodies when the kids are not around.










The coupler heigth is right at 2 7/8" center

Now prime and paint.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking nice Marty. I am day dreaming about a 4.75" steamer. Will you allow UK profile on your track??


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff Marty 

Now I have an itch to make a 1" scale diesel switcher. 

Gas powered using a weed wacker motor or something small. 

Would need a 4 truck heavy haul flat to haul my fat butt though. 

What is your aluminum rail load rated at?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

2012 is the 10th anniversary of the 1`:29th scale annual open house.


2013 will start the "1" inch scale open house. You have to bring your own engines and you can use Marty's cars.









I understand that Kidman is stocking up on "1" inch scale rolling stock to sell at the event


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys I have no idea. 
I was out watering the plants because the rain misses us. 
I am working on a play gon for the kids. thinking of how I would build a model out of styrene and detail it. 

I oil primed both of the kids cars. Next week hope to start the frame for the peddel "engine." 

I need to slow down so I can enjoy it. 
still waiting on a company for the steel wheels that can be used with gears and set screws to give me prices.

I also washed the ties off, maybe when dry I can spray with black stain.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty - you need to dual-gauge your track to 4-3/4 & 7-1/2. Then when I drive out there for your 2013 or 2014 open house, I can bring my loco too.  BTW, did you mention what your minimum radius is?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

30ft is the best I could do in this small area. 
I guess you'll just have to build a 1" donky, or Ida, what ever they call it. 
and there is 1 % grade easy. 
If I were to get into this I would have a dozer come in the south acre and landscape it for cuts bridges and what ever. 
There again I can easily take this up, plant grass and move it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My loco will take 25'R curves minimum, so we're good. 1% grade is no problem as Jesse hauled 3 adults and 3 kids (himself included) up a long 2-1/2% grade at GGLS and still maintained 100psi at the top. So you have a year or two to lay the 3rd rail. hehehe Get crackin'!!!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Dwight, 
Why don't you bring your # 21 to Marty's 2012 thing?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Why don't you bring your # 21 to Marty's 2012 thing?I will. Up until now I haven't been able to attend Marty's shindig because I'm still working and I never have the vacation time to spare. That should change in about a year and four months.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, if you need/want anything powder coated for a longer lasting more outdoor friendly coating, let me know. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cut the switch in just like I do with G.









graded the ballast to the bottom of the ties. I lined up one side to fall on a joint at each end.

And YES, that is an alum plate keeping my ties in line and supported. (its a Marty thing)










Its cut in and leveled, I use that metal tent stake to tamp the ballast under the ties or to loosen up .










ballasted and support for the kids who can't get back up so easy.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

What are you going to use for a switch stand? Can't make it out in the photos. Looks real nice.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

simple throw bar from one side of the screw to the other. the kids can figure it out easy. 
Its not sprung, we don't allow running through switches. hehehe 

also got the first coat of oil paint on the primered 40 gon, plus the ride on car is is TTX yellow.

I need to get some decals going with Stan. not sure on size yet.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Dwight, 
I'm really looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I'm fearful that this thing is going to get out of control!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
I'm really looking forward to meeting you.Same here. Despite rumors to the contrary, I seldom bite and I never drink blood.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh
heres the "un-frame" which I can bolt on different car bodies.
the couplers are within 1/6" of 2 7/8" off rail.

40 ft and 50ft for my small curves.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesone, just awesome....


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Oct 2011 06:59 AM 
Oh
heres the "un-frame" which I can bolt on different car bodies.
the couplers are within 1/6" of 2 7/8" off rail.

40 ft and 50ft for my small curves.










Exactly the same way as 7.5". is that 1 x 2 tube for the mainframe? 

Told you that Harbor Freight 4 x 6 band saw would come in handy.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it on Brian briggs caboose post he made. makes since to have one play , and one model.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

First couple of cars going.










Good freind from down south, Larry Warner
dropped by to "try " to play









starting to head down grade.
Max wanted him to fetch tho.

I raised the grade 5.5" to lighten it up on the down hill side.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I still think you should duel gage it and I even could bing my loco and rider car. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it done yet? 

Dual gage vote here... 

Add track power and DCC of course... 

 Greg


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The yellow riding will need seat cushions -- seriously. That's a nice concept for a riding car.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, can I sign up now for a ride at the 2012 steam up? I want ahead of JJ cause I can see him setting on the ground with this big yellow car in him lap.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson, you got it.

Bob
The club has had no cushions on theirs for years, keeps riders taking turns. Its faily balanced car

RJ
If you buy enough of my G stuff so I can buy more rail, I would do it. I can give these ties to the club.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, why does the edit not work. Tired to change him to his and can't.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Edit dies out too soon.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Oct 2011 10:37 AM 
Add track power and DCC of course... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Greg you gone a bit over board with the DCC/track power. No need for any of that on these types of RR. Battery/LS or gas engine power







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well i guess I have no life.
started staining ties this afternoon waiting for the kids to come over.










then they came.










You can tell I raised the grade










Dakota has really good balance on this.
This will be the "wooded" area.

Sorry no photos of when they pushed me toooo fast down hill and I rolled over with the car in hand.
my failt, but they laughed their heads off.

I also found a site and ordered some motors and parts for the first "play" engine RC. battery.

RJ does the club have a site?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just stained the oak planking, and NO its not perfect like Master Modeler Dwights cab.










I'm waiting for Mr Stan's decals to arrive and for my post brackets to arrive. Working in G has really helped me , helped so much...
This is built strong for a ride on car and it will be weathered.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks good Marty!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Marty.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

No Marty your wrong. It is perfect because a flat car is never perfect except when it comes out of the paint shop. Looks really good. I'm reminded of you pictures when you were building G cars with HO beside them! 
Looks really good! 

Craig


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 24 Oct 2011 08:08 PM 
I'm reminded of you pictures when you were building G cars with HO beside them! 

Yeah lets see a HO, on a G on a 1" scale car!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

1.5" gon to a 1.5" flat with a "G" scale flat on board. It's kind of neat to see the comparison.



























Same car with the oak sides removed.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It is funny how G felt sooo big, I can carry these around. 
Time will tell if it will hold up. 
I just can't wait till the motor stuff gets here. 
I don't have a HO model of this. The bulk heads may come later once I learn to cut steel w/o cutting me. 

I am going to plan an open house for this new 1" club and let them run trains the RC batt way. 
Who ever said we HAD to "ride on".


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

heh, I saw a 7.5 scale 4-8-4 a few years back and fell in love. I keep threatening my wife that I'm gonna put a line in our property. But, I figured I'd wait a while.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, aren't you building to 1-1/2" scale? But narrow gauge which is narrower than the 7-1/2 standard for 1-1/2" scale? 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not yet, I change my mind all the time.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

It's terribly difficult living this close to Marty with all of this going on - so far I am resisting the urge.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK Marty, just trying to follow you... the flat car you showed sure seems to be 1-1/2" scale... and your track is 4-3/4"... that much I just wanted to double check. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the car is 10' 6" wide or 10.5" the wood hangs over like the LGB one does.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R Snyder on 25 Oct 2011 08:09 AM 
It's terribly difficult living this close to Marty with all of this going on - so far I am resisting the urge. Richard... Keep your eyes on my swinging watch and listen very closely....... "Let your mind soften, let your might soften, let your mind soften"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry but I would lose interest really fast on this gauge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeQRbbvhInc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


this is more what I have in mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hIJQHO-TEQ&NR=1


this is what alll homes should be like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy4xtbbGodU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty here's the way you should have gone, like Tom Miller in the opening before you get to his indoor!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCTPHbjpPcs 

BUT since you gone and went the way ya did here's what you need!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wspF3WactOw


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's really fun watching you get more and more addicted Marty! You remind me of me.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Removed due to inattention.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, you have not read the entire thread? No excuse, you are not a newbie ha ha! 

4-3/4", the normal gauge for 1" scale... or I guess narrow gauge for 1-1/2" scale. 

Marty, a link to a Santa Fe passenger train pulled by an ABA of warbonnets? Wow! 


Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, a link to a Santa Fe passenger train pulled by an ABA of warbonnets? Wow!Now you've gone and gotten Greg all hot and bothered!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What's wrong with a "manly size" Santa Fe train may I ask? 

hahahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing... I just don't want to be anywhere around when you see it. hehehe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, why not st up a "gand scale" section or topic ??? 
Just for misc threads to be kept track off. 

Where else can I place my thread if not for live steam. Some folks don't care about it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty - no big deal having it here. People who aren't interested don't have to read it. Besides, neither I nor the other mods has the server access to set up new forums. Only Shad can do that. I also think there are so few of us into the ride-on scales that such a forum wouldn't have much activity (sorta like the On30 forum). It doesn't hurt to have one, but it sees very little use on MLS for whatever reason. 

I hope you're not getting complaints from anyone about having your thread here... and I'd be willing to bet one day you'll have a coal-fired steam locomotive of your own. It's just a matter of time. hehehe


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Posted By NTCGRR on 25 Oct 2011 07:59 PM 
I'm sorry but I would lose interest really fast on this gauge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeQRbbvhInc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


this is more what I have in mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hIJQHO-TEQ&NR=1


this is what alll homes should be like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy4xtbbGodU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


Hay, that was fun all day. We had 8 kids all hopped up in line to ride that ranger.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

small world, you a memeber of that club? cool.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To bad Marty hesitated or he could have had a coal fire 1" scale 4-6-0 cheap. Of course he would have been to cheap to drive out hear to pick it up. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My engine parts will start to be here. Monday, via UPS. 

yeaaa 
It all started with Robby (RLD) saling me the rail at a HGRS show.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Benny2.0,

Boy that secound video was some nice stuff!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there goes the G scale RR down the tubs.







Later RJD


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 26 Oct 2011 07:47 PM 
My engine parts will start to be here. Monday, via UPS. 

yeaaa 
It all started with Robby (RLD) saling me the rail at a HGRS show. 
'Yer out of the "playin around" league Marty


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan sent the decals
I'm waiting for the stack brackets yet.
I need to lower the seat about 6 " I think, little top heavy










Gary
I just edited
this yellow car is the riding car.

As for the flat, The seat has been lowered and its the control car for behind a loco.
My play with loco you will sit on for traction. 
working on that tonight.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

The "Standards" height for the seats at Los Angeles Live Steamers is 10 inches for the 1.5" stuff. Most of the 1" stuff uses more of a bench seat that you straddle and then have a place to put your feet. Much more stable that way. Like that bridge! I have to agree that you are WAY beyond the playing around stage now!


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW Marty! I go away for six months and you build a real railroad. Can't wait to get back to Nebraska in April and go for a ride. So can a person buy pre-made cars and a loco to run on this scale or would everything need to be made by hand? I might have to purchase a train of my own to bring down and run at your place on weekends. Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well still lots to learn.
test run it

But I ordered two larger gears to rework the speed and torch.










direct drive is fast, if it stay on the track. I have springs but no weight yet.
May install a two axle truck in from.
who knows.

Brings a whole new meaning to ,"onboard battery car"


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Just a thought,you would have to check and see if it would work. Why couldn't you wire two Aristo receivers parallel
so they would draw half the amps? If you programed them the same,so they work together.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I'll have to come up and see if I can figure out how to bulld a fire in that thing.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of speed controller are you using?

BTW, didn't your son join the Nat Guard?? How's he doing?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

So can a person buy pre-made cars and a loco to run on this scale or would everything need to be made by hand?There's stuff already built. *Midwest Train Works* sells modern rolling stockin 1" scale (though no locomotives). I'm sure someone somewhere sells 1" scale battery powered diesels. You might also keep an eye on the "For Sale" ads on *Discover Live Steam* .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

One 15 amp Revo will work just fine.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a link to a fairly comprehensive list of suppliers for large-scale ride-on parts and equipment (various scales). Link to Supplier List

Everyone build something and bring it to Marty's next year!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!

ran it some last night and then today installled another axle and drilled for set pins. (can't remember the name)
But I think its best for 100 pds and less because of the single axle at this point.










speed is great
I also installed a regular truck in front.










I need to get Dakota out here and test it.


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking great Marty! I can't wait to come home and go for a ride.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ITS ALIVE!!!!!!
with a few bugs.










had a few spots in the track I had to fix.
plus need bigger batterys










little cold out today so after they took turns. Carrie had hot chocolate for them.

I plan to build a switch engine like thingy for Dakota to sit on that covers everything and the mower batterys


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Marty.







Yeah, you're one neat Grandpa!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Made a couple of changes










Gabby took the Revo and train for 3 laps before a derailment.
This tight of curves I got to make a 2 axle turnable power truck.
I watch it on the tight spots on the curve and its out of line.
but she was happy.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Marty!!!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, we need to do a traveling 1" set to take to Marty's.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, we need to do a traveling 1" set to take to Marty's.I already have a boiler for a Bill Harris 1" scale Mich Cal #2. hehehe Had Jesse make it for me a long time ago. At the time I wasn't expecting to still be working on #173 2-1/2+ years later.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

So, where would a person get the 5/8ths rail in the U. S.? I've found 1/2 inch rail and 1 inch rail, but no 5/8ths rail, at least not through the internet outlets I can find. In 1/6th scale, 1/2 inch rail is about 30lb prototype, too light for what I'm looking for, 5/8ths rail would be about 40-45 lb prototype. Just about right for older 3 foot gauge prototype, to go along with the narrow gauge combine that I've been working on for the last year or so, mostly as a display piece. Anyway, if anyone could point me to a place to get the 5/8ths rail, I'd appreciate that!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy mine through Kidman 's tree farm, its Accucraft rail.


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking good Marty. So how many actual gallons of my favorite beverage will the new tank car hold? You could run a tube from the tanker up to the loco and enjoy a cold one while you run around the loop.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Gotta get a "Banana bike" seat and sissy bar for the little girl so she could ride in proper style!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

The kids sure look like they're having fun! 
How well does the small rail hold up to the weight of people on it?


----------



## Nebill (Oct 8, 2011)

Your switch looks like some of the "jump frog" switches they use on the 1:1 railroads! The mainline rail is solid, with no flange ways for the siding. When going into the siding, the guard rail keeps things going in the right direction while the opposite wheel climbs over the straight rail then falls onto the wing rail.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nebill 
your right. It was easier to build this way w/o casting a frog and having so many joints. its very smoooooooth on the main line side. 
The boy does not smile when I take photos, hes shy. It also was too high, thats why I lowered it. the seat fits me fine.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Marty. 

You got me and probably everyone else on this forum wanting to build bigger now.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

You're right Randy. I've been following Marty's progess and dreaming of how I could fit something like this into my small backyard. It would be close to impossible, and I don't have the money for it, but it sure would be fun. Once my wife found out what I was doing, my graden railroad stuff would probably be for sale, because she would kill me and just want to unload everything I had. I better just stick with G, HO, N and Z.








Bob


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 24 Nov 2011 07:16 PM 
Great job Marty. 

You got me and probably everyone else on this forum wanting to build bigger now. 
It's a natural progression.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I seem to enjoy doing things over. I knew better but was willing to try what someone told me to do about raising my roadbed with limestone screenings.
Once the screening gets to thick it tends not to dry out. thus, mushy even when the kids roll over it.

Now I'm taking it out and install packed dirt.









Even Max just shock his head and walked away. I'm building up sections so i know how high to pack it with a gas powered packer.
Thought the dirt would be here today, now its tomorrow.
cold and windy now. don't have to worry about working and getting hot.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

What are you using for ties, how big are they?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Using CCA treated ties and the future ones will be dipped in black stain.

OK, some say why not do it right the first time. Well the first time I made it so it can be removed if I change my mind.
Plus the words ,"free dirt" has strong meaning to me.

So instead of watching footzball on TV. I worked on the RR.









I rented a packer for 4 hours at $29
,Now this is how I did most of my G RRs roadbed, then installed conrete for stablity.











after leveling and hand packing the ballast for final level and grade. I installed the track sections.
At the time of this photo, my back and energy was gone.
Now this looks like a model roadbed and not a "ride on train" track.
Come spring and the grass grows it will be done.
I had a good weekend.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Better get one of these built Marty!! Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Loks good Marty. Hope you had the foresight to make the roadbed wide enough for dual gauge in the future.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Loks good Marty. Hope you had the foresight to make the roadbed wide enough for dual gauge in the future.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

You going to have a work party some day? I'd love to come help out. Got my own tools!!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

great Bob 
Dwight I did make it wider so if there is a derailment,, they can put their feet down. 
Thought about making a small area for a train station, next to the dirt pile.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's bigger than I thought. What would you estimate your minimum radius to be and your total length of track?

You know Marty, there's absolutely no reason that you can't turn this into a real railroad, structures and all. For example, here's a water that Bob Sorenson just finished for the Nevada Southern in Boulder City...



















Gorgeous work, and I'm sure one helluva lot of fun to build!! Terrific job Bob! (BTW, it's fully functional)

You could do stuff along similar lines Marty - though for your later diesel era. Still, nothing says "railroad" like a water tower.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YES ,very nice. 
later I plan to build a few for the muesum RR.
As for mine
I'd like to have the structures where the kids can do stuff with them. like a crane, garage doors etc. 
remember, this RR is NOT for ,,,me!!!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, thank you Dwight. The tower is 1/6 scale. 1/6 is kind of a standard scale for buildings on 7.5" gauge. 1/8 would be the correct scale is considered too small compared to a 1/1 engineer. On a 1" pike 1/8 scale would fit nice I think.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 23 Nov 2011 11:22 PM 
The kids sure look like they're having fun! 
How well does the small rail hold up to the weight of people on it? 
A buddy of mine used to drive a 1" live steam Shay. He weighs 380 pounds, the riding car another 50 pounds. So 430 per car. It will carry a lot.

Are you modelling something in 1/6 scale?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Bob! Yes I am, I'm in the process of building a 1/6th scale Southern Pacific narrow gauge combine car, loosely based on cars SP 400 and SP 401. I have the frame done and am starting to wotk on the floor and the end platforms. It's been an on and off project for a couple of years now. I didn't work on at all through the summer and fall due to garden season, except to paint the frame. Crazy me, I mortised the end sills and cut the tenons into the main beams. That was a lot of picky work with hand tools.  
The reason I chose 1/6th scale was because of the passengers for the car, Barbies, G.I. Joes, and Johnny West figures. They're all about 12 inches tall, thus 1/6th scale. 
The passenger trucks look like the biggest challenge, especially since I have more time than money. I have the wheelsets that I modified the gauge from 7-1/2 inch gauge to 6 inch gauge by cutting a chunk out of the middle of the 1/2 inch dia. axles and using a slip on collar to splice them back together.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you don't mind that I posted the water tank photos Bob.







Not only did they help illustrate what I was telling Marty, such terrific work should be shared.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 27 Nov 2011 09:17 PM 
Hope you don't mind that I posted the water tank photos Bob.







Not only did they help illustrate what I was telling Marty, such terrific work should be shared.








No, not at all Dwight. It turned out nice. The plan came from Brewer Railroad Plans. Brewer Plans Mr Brewer's plans are very nice, highly recommended. There is a toilet bowl float assembly inside the tank to regulate the water level. Who gets to bury the water line I wonder, that ground out there is jack hammer hard


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a toilet bowl float assembly inside the tank to regulate the water level.What a great idea!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

why would you use it as a toilet??


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I think a better question might be should the water tower be filled with water or beer? Is it for filling up engines or engineers?  

Craig


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 28 Nov 2011 06:12 PM 
why would you use it as a toilet?? 



It's a long way to the A&W Root Beer joint. I mean, as the crow flies not so far. But jumping off the wall is quite a drop.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 28 Nov 2011 06:21 PM 
I think a better question might be should the water tower be filled with water or beer? Is it for filling up engines or engineers?  

Craig 
That's why we do 7.5" gauge. The box cars and tankers are huge.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I just wondered...to carry more beer or more beer bellies?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

or more beer bellies?That's what leading flat cars are for.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, I think it's time to change the name of this thread from "playing around with..." to "seriously getting into..." - hehehe


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 27 Nov 2011 08:16 PM 
Hi Bob! Yes I am, I'm in the process of building a 1/6th scale Southern Pacific narrow gauge combine car, loosely based on cars SP 400 and SP 401. I have the frame done and am starting to wotk on the floor and the end platforms. It's been an on and off project for a couple of years now. I didn't work on at all through the summer and fall due to garden season, except to paint the frame. Crazy me, I mortised the end sills and cut the tenons into the main beams. That was a lot of picky work with hand tools.  
The reason I chose 1/6th scale was because of the passengers for the car, Barbies, G.I. Joes, and Johnny West figures. They're all about 12 inches tall, thus 1/6th scale. 
The passenger trucks look like the biggest challenge, especially since I have more time than money. I have the wheelsets that I modified the gauge from 7-1/2 inch gauge to 6 inch gauge by cutting a chunk out of the middle of the 1/2 inch dia. axles and using a slip on collar to splice them back together. 
That all sounds cool. Hand mortising -- nobody takes the time anymore, but it's the way to go. I suggested a Barbie Doll for our 1/6 buildings in Pahrump. My idea was overwhelmingly defeated. Don't know why, kids need a school teacher. (?)


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

All right team, we know beer and steam oil don't mix. You know what happens if you get caught with adult beverage on the pike? --


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow is it getting colder. Got home tonight and wanted to install switch #2 that leads to the play and loading area.
This one was easier and faster because I just removed a section and removed ties as needed .
I can get the next sections of the new siding built but the grading may have to wait till the dirt gets soft again.









stained them while they was on the bench.
I also doubled the wideth of the culver higher in the photo.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That turnout really looks good! Hard ground (frozen) does make road bed work a bit more difficult. 
There's about an inch or so of frost in the ground up here in the Upper Penninsula of Michigan, and it's going to be getting deeper pretty quickly now. Not much you can do about that without heavy digging equipment.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Amber on 02 Dec 2011 11:32 AM 
That turnout really looks good! Hard ground (frozen) does make road bed work a bit more difficult. 
There's about an inch or so of frost in the ground up here in the Upper Penninsula of Michigan, and it's going to be getting deeper pretty quickly now. Not much you can do about that without heavy digging equipment.

I grew up in Marquette, MI. I live in Kalamazoo now. I plow snow frequently in the winter with my Aristo snow plow. I suspect that if I sill lived in Marquetter I would have an indoor layout instead of a garden railroad.
Bob


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't imagine having a winter usable outdoor railroad up in the Marquette area, way too much snow! I'm in the "banana belt" of the U.P., Iron Mountain. Even here, I don't see how a person could run trains outside in the winter snow unless they were at least 4-3/4s gauge, or bigger. At least with 7-1/2 gauge, you could adapt a small sidewalk snowblower to a car or engine to clear the track. That might be fun to watch.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

snow??
In my past years./


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

8.5" here in central Nebraska right now Marty, coming your way!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you get the rotary plow out Jerry? Sounds like fun. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber I have a good friend of mine that lives in Iron Wood and when he call and tells me about the snow and cold there I don't think even the large scale would be fun. BTW there is a guy that has converted a snow blower to use on his 7 1/2 gage RR. Works good too. It was up on U-tube at one time. Later RJD


----------

